# Ipod Nano, changer la fonction des boutons



## algulv (6 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un ipod nano (la 7e generation) et j'aimerais modifier la fonction du bouton latéral qui est actuellement: 
1 clic : Pause/Lecture
2 clics : Morceau suivant.
Je souhaiterais en fait inverser ces fonctions afin qu'un clic passe à la chanson suivante.
Pensez-vous que cela est possible?
Merci!


----------



## huguesdelamure (20 Octobre 2013)

non c'est impossible et ça ne sera jamais possible malheureusement...


----------

